# treestands



## missionmanX3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Let see some pics of some tree stand setups or some homemade tree stands.:darkbeer:


----------



## munch123 (Feb 24, 2009)

here are 3 i just made








cost was about $25 a stand


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*stands*

I like them. I will have to get into fitting one up in the off season. That will be a while.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

munch123 said:


> here are 3 i just made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now they have $35 ones at menards, After the season you can get them for about 25, I would do that instead.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't know what menards is but I like the stands and that's a hard price to beat. Possibly be interested in sending over a materials list and some plans???


----------



## Roamer (Sep 6, 2008)

Menards is like a Home Depot or Lowes, they've added a small outdoor sports dept. in some locations. In my home town they have $35 and $25 stands that include a safety harness. Nice stands you made there


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I have the menards stands. Ok for the money. But there kinda scary. bubble gum welds. Welds not even running the entire seam. I actually worry a little when putting them up. I get over it though. But nothing is square on them. Attachment points suck. And the creak. Not my best purchase and will not get anymore.

I think DIY with the capabilities could make stands much better. But I said capabilities. And before running a guy down doing his own remember. He may have the skill and equipment to make good stands. He may also have a supply of mat'l. So don't be to harsh to judge. 

I like the idea of this forum. Even though I do realize some items are not diy for everyone.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

Roamer said:


> Menards is like a Home Depot or Lowes,


Must be a Northern thing because Ive never seen one here in Texaa. Cool though. I just drew out a quick plan and called the local mill supply shop and got a price on a 24' stick of 3/4" x 3/4" x 0.065" wall (16 gage) for only $11. So, I may go that route and see what I can put together.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

madarchery said:


> I have the menards stands. Ok for the money. But there kinda scary. bubble gum welds. Welds not even running the entire seam. I actually worry a little when putting them up. I get over it though. But nothing is square on them. Attachment points suck. And the creak. Not my best purchase and will not get anymore.
> 
> I think DIY with the capabilities could make stands much better. But I said capabilities. And before running a guy down doing his own remember. He may have the skill and equipment to make good stands. He may also have a supply of mat'l. So don't be to harsh to judge.
> 
> I like the idea of this forum. Even though I do realize some items are not diy for everyone.


Could those Menards stands just be touched up a little with a mig welder to fix their shortcomings? If so, $25-35 isn't all that bad when you consider you don't have to go out an buy/scrounge up the materials, cut them to size, lay them out, etc.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Sure could.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

madarchery said:


> I have the menards stands. Ok for the money. But there kinda scary. bubble gum welds. Welds not even running the entire seam. I actually worry a little when putting them up. I get over it though. But nothing is square on them. Attachment points suck. And the creak. Not my best purchase and will not get anymore.


Are those cheap stand TMA certified? Just wondering since I have never seen one.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I believe they are. They come with a harness.

Not sure what TMA really means though. Not sure if there tested/certified or if its just a set of guidelines they must follow and pay for the name to slap on the box.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

madarchery said:


> I believe they are. They come with a harness.
> Not sure what TMA really means though. Not sure if there tested/certified or if its just a set of guidelines they must follow and pay for the name to slap on the box.


I think TMA certified requires testing. Thanks.


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

i work at Menards in Michigan, those stands are manufactured by big dog, the one for $35 is tiny in my opinion sized for a child or just a couple hour hunt not an all day hunt the bigger ones are nice ive had mine for 3 years now and still holding strong


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*enclosed hang-on*

Here is a soon to be enclosed hang-on that I am finishing up. I wanted to have a stand that will hide my movement but I can still shoot my bow over the top rail. I purchased camo material at the end of last season that I will wrap around this, it has the leaves pucnhed in it.
I know there is NO seat, I will be using my Summit strap-on cushion/seat. It will fasten around the top rail and hang as low as needed PLUS, it has a cushy back rest too!!


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, that's nice and really built well. How do you hang a stand that's heavy like that? Getting it up in and onto the tree is hard for a small guy like me.

Anyway, very nice job and good idea.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*stand weight*

It is not as heavy as it looks!! 21 pounds per my UPS scale.
I will most likely be building a bracket for it that can be strapped to the tree then, the stand will hang from the bracket. I will then add a ratchet strap to the bottom to keep it from kicking while climbing in.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> It is not as heavy as it looks!! 21 pounds per my UPS scale.
> I will most likely be building a bracket for it that can be strapped to the tree then, the stand will hang from the bracket. I will then add a ratchet strap to the bottom to keep it from kicking while climbing in.


So you just carry it up on a tall ladder or what?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*set-up*

No, I first install the tree ladders I also build (see picture). Then climb up and with my lineman's belt attached pull the stand up, via a rope, and fasten. Sounds easy huh, it helps when my ground man is along. My 9 year old son loves to help me hang stands!!
The picture is of two sets of my ladders, these are 25 foot sets. Incase the picture is confusing the 5 foot sections stack together, easy storage and hauling this way.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow those ladder sections are impressive... you must have made them, too. Nice job and thanks for the answer and pics. Have a great season.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Home made*

If I do not build it I do not use it. I know what my fabricating/welding abilities
are and do NOT know what quality workmanship a Taiwanesse welder has.
If I get hurt I want it to be my fault!!!


----------



## munch123 (Feb 24, 2009)

madarchery said:


> I have the menards stands. Ok for the money. But there kinda scary. bubble gum welds. Welds not even running the entire seam. I actually worry a little when putting them up. I get over it though. But nothing is square on them. Attachment points suck. And the creak. Not my best purchase and will not get anymore.
> 
> I think DIY with the capabilities could make stands much better. But I said capabilities. And before running a guy down doing his own remember. He may have the skill and equipment to make good stands. He may also have a supply of mat'l. So don't be to harsh to judge.
> 
> I like the idea of this forum. Even though I do realize some items are not diy for everyone.


i not a certified welder but i think if you ask lots of time when the piece is not welded down the whole seam it.s better because that lets material flex some .if you look on some thing with a long weld there can be spaces between the welds .like i said not sure but maybe we have some pro. welders here that can answer that . munch


----------



## 3spop (Aug 11, 2006)

I wanted a big nice comfortable sturdy treestand I could sit in all day in a nice chair. I also wanted room for my boy to get in there with me. The only ones I found that came close were several hundred bucks. I decided to build my own. I like it.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice work going on there! Are you planning on a hinged trap door at the top of the ladder for access & egress?


----------



## 3spop (Aug 11, 2006)

Ancient Archer said:


> Nice work going on there! Are you planning on a hinged trap door at the top of the ladder for access & egress?



Naw, I'm just gonna step up in there. Notice I left the top ladder rail sticking up a little bit for a handle. I gotta figur out what king of seat to go with now.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

3spop said:


> Naw, I'm just gonna step up in there. Notice I left the top ladder rail sticking up a little bit for a handle. I gotta figur out what king of seat to go with now.


3spop, that is the mother of all ladder stands. Wow, it's great that you have the tools and skills to build that. I guess you'll transport it on a 18' lowboy. Take some pics and post of putting it in place and the final setup. Thanks!


----------



## bowman243 (Sep 27, 2009)

You guys do some nice work


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

you guys do some really nice work....keep the pic coming...I might try something for next year


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Any chance one of you guys might have pic of a menard tree stand. I tried to look it up through there website to see if I could order on but didn't have any luck.


----------



## dja05 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Seal welds on tree stands*

Alot of times treestands and other metal structures exposed to the outside elements are not seal welded. The reason for that is because of condensation and expansion and contraction. If square tubing or pipe is seal welded it can build up with condensation inside and then freeze and bust in the colder temps of winter. Just trying to shed some light on the subject, but a lot of times if you do see a seal weld there will be a weep hole drilled somewhere in the bottom to let out the moisture.


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

here is the cheap one









and the more expensive one, they also have this one with the cheaper style's seat (i have this one and it is big and comfy)


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Where could a fella order them stands from. If all they need is some beefing up that shouldn't be no problem for my millermatic.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

In researching some new stands i recently came across info on an all resin stand from treestandhunter.com

Not so sure i would trust a plastic stand to hold up my 250lb *****.


----------

